# General Questions and info



## mpohl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

1. I have a customer that has hardwood floor that is glued down. They would like it removed and replaced with ceramic tile. How difficult is it to get the hardwood floor up? Any suggestions on the best way to go about doing this?

2. What is the square footage price on a commercial job for ceramic tile in Georgia?

3. Does anyone here in the U.S. (I'm from Germany) ever use silicone (caulk) in corners when tiling especially in showers and bath areas? In Germany, it is a big no no to simply grout the corners because they end up cracking so quickly. Everywhere I've been in the U.S., it seems that grouting the corners is standard procedure. If anyone does put silicone in the corners, do you charge the customer extra for it?

4. Does anyone use the roller buckets for use in cleaning up after grouting? Again, it is standard procedure to use these buckets in Germany because clean-up time is 3 times faster. I noticed that it is very hard to find these buckets in the U.S. If anyone is interested in purchasing one that I import from Germany, just contact me. 

5. I have other unique tools that are unavailable in the U.S. such as: a19.25 in. long trowel that is excellent for large areas; different silicone profiles that make silicone corners much easier and less messy than using your finger. I also have workpants that have a built-in pocket in the knees for kneepads - this way you don't have that strap constantly bothering the back of your knee. My contact info is: [email protected] 

Thanks for your help on my questions.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

1. Depends if it's on wood or concrete, either way, a good prybar and scraper or air or electric chisle with wide blade.

2. I have no idea.:laughing: 

3. Yes, all the time.:thumbsup: 

4. Yes, I have one.

5. Proknees are the best and yes, have a friend from germany who sets tile, get's all the silicone in colors, don't use them though, just use the matching ones I use with Tec grouts.


----------



## diego79 (Nov 22, 2005)

.....


mpohl77 said:


> 1. I have a customer that has hardwood floor that is glued down. They would like it removed and replaced with ceramic tile. How difficult is it to get the hardwood floor up? Any suggestions on the best way to go about doing this?
> 
> *no idea*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

This is like a month late but, when I was still GC'ing in Ga, Atlanta to be specific, labor only average was about 5.50 for 12 inch. I'd get three or four quotes and toss the high and low, then talk to the rest to see which one greases my palm.. err, I mean spoke the best stuff. 

Really though, 7 or so years ago it was a big problem in that town commercially, if you get a GC that keeps eyeballing you for no apparent reason.. just walk away.


----------

